

Former IT salesman: 'In part I blame the American mindset that took hold' - lisper
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/joris-luyendijk-banking-blog/2012/may/30/former-it-salesman-voices-of-finance

======
vithlani
This whole series is a very, very good read. Real voices from the finance
world.

